# Guitar Shelf



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

After having purchased 3 guitars in one month I needed to find a better place to put them than just leaning against my couch. So I decided to repurpose an old homemade aquarium stand that was sitting with two empty aquariums. I was able to remove the smaller one on the bottom by myself but the top one will have to stay until I can get a friend to help me move it. I made two extra shelves on the bottom to hold my three new guitars. Once the top aquarium is gone, I am going to put my lute and lute guitar on the top. The other aquarium that is in front of it with the ball pythons will be moved to another room.

I still have to cover the shelves in material, cover the frame with plywood and put a couple of lockable doors on it. But it is better than nothing. What do others use to store their guitars and other instruments?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

albert said:


> After having purchased 3 guitars in one month I needed to find a better place to put them than just leaning against my couch. So I decided to repurpose an old homemade aquarium stand that was sitting with two empty aquariums. I was able to remove the smaller one on the bottom by myself but the top one will have to stay until I can get a friend to help me move it. I made two extra shelves on the bottom to hold my three new guitars. Once the top aquarium is gone, I am going to put my lute and lute guitar on the top. The other aquarium that is in front of it with the ball pythons will be moved to another room.
> 
> I still have to cover the shelves in material, cover the frame with plywood and put a couple of lockable doors on it. But it is better than nothing. What do others use to store their guitars and other instruments?


Might just try that unless the stands sell with the aquariums. You will need a bigger set for the Ball Pythons. My last one was almost 6' long and about 4" to 5" thick. His cage was a converted display case. Used to feed him ratcicles with the occasional live rodent thrown in. My guitars are either on stands and in cases in my room or in cases in the storage room. I only have 8 stands at the moment. I need a rack.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

My female ball is around 4' but only a couple inches thick. The male is about 3'. Perhaps I don't feed them as often as you, I should feed them more but they are picky eaters. I also feed them ratcicles but I am too soft hearted to feed them live. The snakes came with a live rat when I bought them and I ended up making the rat a pet.









Perhaps I can use the top aquarium for them as it is 6' x 1.5'. I used to keep bearded dragons in it. And I don't have to move it either, I'd just have to make a lid for it.

I have a stand for a few other instruments; a Yamaha G231 II, a Les Paul clone and a lute guitar. I will have to make a case for the lute guitar as it is the only one without one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

albert said:


> My female ball is around 4' but only a couple inches thick. The male is about 3'. Perhaps I don't feed them as often as you, I should feed them more but they are picky eaters. I also feed them ratcicles but I am too soft hearted to feed them live. The snakes came with a live rat when I bought them and I ended up making the rat a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you make a case for the lute, post it. Modified it would probably be good for my Raven Teardrop guitar. The big ball python I had was around 7 or 8 years old. I fed him when he was hungry. The live food, especially once he got big was to give him a bit of exercise. His food had to be pretty fast on the hop. I had a corn snake for a while but one day the corn snake was no longer in the pen. I don't think it escaped.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great job on the shelves, what a neat idea!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am having the same issue. I was thinking of lining my bedroom with guitar hangers and put them on display like at the store. Still left with the issue of where to put the cases though.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

albert said:


> After having purchased 3 guitars in one month I needed to find a better place to put them than just leaning against my couch. So I decided to repurpose an old homemade aquarium stand that was sitting with two empty aquariums. I was able to remove the smaller one on the bottom by myself but the top one will have to stay until I can get a friend to help me move it. I made two extra shelves on the bottom to hold my three new guitars. Once the top aquarium is gone, I am going to put my lute and lute guitar on the top. The other aquarium that is in front of it with the ball pythons will be moved to another room.
> 
> I still have to cover the shelves in material, cover the frame with plywood and put a couple of lockable doors on it. But it is better than nothing. What do others use to store their guitars and other instruments?


sweet i must do this like an dresser to hang my guitar up 

proud boogie owner


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

This is brilliant.. When I move out I will get me one of these. except it will go all the way to the ceiling.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys.:smile-new:


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

All 5 of my guitars are in a humidity controlled room. I just moved to this place recently so I have a ton of projects on the go. But, when I find the time, I will be hanging them on the wall. I only use my case when I take a guitar out of the house.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like my guitars to be ready to pick up and play so keeping them in their cases is a bit of a drag for me.

I use mostly Atlas wall hangers and then just pile the cases in another room.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

your shelves look nice! i use a complicated method to store my gear, it's highly technical


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never built anything for them---always found a good place(s) for the cases, and keep them in the cases.
Whenever they've been in a basement I find a safe way to keep them above the floor level, in case of flooding.
And I find a way to keep them from falling over--currently some of them are in between a bookcase and a furniture stand.
Both are secure to the wall.
Some are near a bookcase that has other guitar stuff in it.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

That's quite a collection, milkman! It would be nice to have a separate music room. Perhaps some day if I get rid of my aquariums in one room I can make it into one.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

IKEA wardobe.
Added a cross piece with dowel dividers to keep the guitars organized, and threw a carpet remnant on the bottom to prevent them from sliding around. Otherwise it's a standard IKEA piece. Even has drawer space for all the little stuff that accumulates. Holds 7 electrics in cases. Space the dividers appropriately, and it would likely hold 5 acoustics. Inside width is 39 1/2 inches. Yes, the one on the far left is a bass.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2015)

I like the wardrobe idea. I use my studio closet. Moved 
the top shelf down mid way. 7 guitars on each level.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a good idea, it looks very neat.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

dcole said:


> ... I was thinking of lining my bedroom with guitar hangers and put them on display like at the store...


That way you can use the ultimate original pick up line when you meet a hot tamale in the club.
"Come to my bedroom. I want to show you my guitar collection." Works every time.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I want to do exactly what Milkman has done in that first photo. Not exactly, but something similar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

blueshores_guy said:


> IKEA wardobe.
> Added a cross piece with dowel dividers to keep the guitars organized, and threw a carpet remnant on the bottom to prevent them from sliding around. Otherwise it's a standard IKEA piece. Even has drawer space for all the little stuff that accumulates. Holds 7 electrics in cases. Space the dividers appropriately, and it would likely hold 5 acoustics. Inside width is 39 1/2 inches.


I've done a similar thing with my guitars & a dresser and also a bookcase and an amp & accessories.
great idea.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I found the plywood shelves to be too rough on the cases so I decided to line them with a velvety material. I picked green to kind of match my pool table but it is a little too dark for that. I still like the colour and it goes well with the with black (for the cases and the pool table cover). I love weekend projects.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

albert said:


>


Mrs Greco is always asking if I can go stay with one of my friends for a week (minimum). 
Do you ever rent this room by the week?...Please have mercy and PM me.

Congrats on the cool shelf and on the fabulous room!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks really nice with the green!

My guitars are in cases - two at the jamspace, 3 at home. The "music room/study room/computer room/laundry room/shoe room (yeah... don't open the closet)" is a total mess and has been for a while. I'm hoping we can rent a bungalo after this place, partially so I can have a properly set up room to record and noodle in.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! I really love my pool table. The main reason I bought this house was because it used to be an old store and the living room has a concrete floor. It works for me. And green is my favourite colour.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice spot, good job on the shelves, looks great!


----------

